# Ambassadeur 7500



## Jimmy46 (Aug 2, 2013)

$150 plus S & H


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice reel, these used to go for $300 all day.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

still go for 175 plus on Ebay for a nice one ... box and papers even more


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll take this.....and maybe a package deal on the 6500 also....PM on the way


----------



## Jimmy46 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mike, what is your address?


----------



## Jimmy46 (Aug 2, 2013)

This reel has been sold. Thanks to everyone.


----------

